# GTA: San Andreas unter Wine -> Treiberprobleme *?*

## Duerk

Hi,

Ich habe eine Geforce 3 Ti 200 und versuche gerade GTA: San Andreas mit Hilfe von Wine zu spielen. Allerdings läuft das Spiel sehr langsam, die Framerate geht extrem in die Knie, sobald ein weiteres Objekt als nur die Straße und mein Spieler zu sehen sind. Da reicht auch schon eine Mauer oder ein einzelnens animiertes Auto.

Vertex- und Pixelshader habe ich in der winecfg bereits deaktiviert. 

Im einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass das wohl ein Problem mit den Nvidia-Treibern sei. Allerdings gab es dort keine Ansätze zu einer Lösung, bzw. konkrete Ideen zur Ursache des Problems.

meine nvidia-drivers-version ist 1.0.9639. 

Andere 3D-Anwendungen und auch Spiele (habe ansonsten nur aber nur native spiele getestet) laufen ohne Probleme.

EDIT:

Ach so, natürlich meinen herzlichen Dank im Voraus an jeden, der mir hier helfen kann den Spielspass zu bringen  :Wink:  .

----------

## AmonAmarth

also, ich hab das spiel zwar nicht aber ich hab auf der winehq seite nachgesehen und die lauffähigkeit mit wine wird dort mehrmals mal mit guten bewertungen bewertet. also gehe ich davon mal aus das bei dir ein konfigurationsproblem besteht

hier wird die installation zwar mit cedega (was für spiele auf jedenfall besser ist als das original wine) gemacht aber das sollte ähnlich sein:

http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/h2006/comments/Grand+Theft+Auto+San+Andreas

beachte vorallem den punkt mit dem patch. vielleicht hilft dir das weiter

andererseits wäre es interessant zu wissen ob du wine auch mit dem "opengl" use flag gebaut hast  :Wink: 

wenn alle stricke reissen kannst du auch mal die cedega demo version antesten und es damit probieren

----------

## firefly

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> also, ich hab das spiel zwar nicht aber ich hab auf der winehq seite nachgesehen und die lauffähigkeit mit wine wird dort mehrmals mal mit guten bewertungen bewertet. also gehe ich davon mal aus das bei dir ein konfigurationsproblem besteht
> 
> hier wird die installation zwar mit cedega (was für spiele auf jedenfall besser ist als das original wine) gemacht aber das sollte ähnlich sein:
> 
> http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/h2006/comments/Grand+Theft+Auto+San+Andreas
> ...

 

naja cedega ist nicht wirklich sinnvoller als wine, ok für einige Spiele ist ist besser, wenn man diese Installiert bekommt. Denn cedega hat in der zuletzt von mir getesteten Version(6.0.2) null support für *.msi installations pakete.

Z.b. das Demo zu Hellgate-London läßt sich nicht mit cedega installieren.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *firefly wrote:*   

> naja cedega ist nicht wirklich sinnvoller als wine, ok für einige Spiele ist ist besser, wenn man diese Installiert bekommt. Denn cedega hat in der zuletzt von mir getesteten Version(6.0.2) null support für *.msi installations pakete.
> 
> Z.b. das Demo zu Hellgate-London läßt sich nicht mit cedega installieren.

 

ich hab heute auch einen Wermutstropfen in cedega gefunden: nach einigen monaten hab ich nochmal versucht guild wars unter linux mit wine zu starten: und es funktionierte!! ich hab meinen augen nicht getraut! unter cedega gehts noch immernicht mit meiner s**** ATI karte....

----------

## Duerk

Die opengl-usflage habe ich verwendet, um wine zu bauen und Cedega möchte ich eigentlich nicht verwenden. Sollte doch mit wine auch laufen *?* .

Ok, jetzt wirds ein bischne OT, aber bzüglich der nvidia-treiber:

Ich kann kein World-Update mehr durchführen, ohne dass alle enueren Xorg-Packete gemasked sind. Wie bekomme ich das alles in die package.mask, oder was auch immer, ohne dass ich jedes Packet, das zu xorg gehört, einzeln eintragen muss? - Ich weiß ja nicht mal, was alles dazugehört!

Außerdem fehlen in meinem Portage-Tree seit dem letzten emerge --sync auch die nvidia-legacy-drivers. Läuft da bei mir also was schief? Und was mach ich nun, wenn ich den treiber neu installieren muss; z.B. bei einem Kernel-Update??

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Duerk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, jetzt wirds ein bischne OT, aber bzüglich der nvidia-treiber:
> 
> Ich kann kein World-Update mehr durchführen, ohne dass alle enueren Xorg-Packete gemasked sind. Wie bekomme ich das alles in die package.mask, oder was auch immer, ohne dass ich jedes Packet, das zu xorg gehört, einzeln eintragen muss? - Ich weiß ja nicht mal, was alles dazugehört!
> ...

 

Bitte mach dazu einen neuen Thread auf.

Tobi

----------

## Duerk

Ok, werd' ich. Danke für den Hinweis.

Aber das mit den Treibern hat sich geregelt. Ich hab herausgefunden, dass die 9X.* - er mit den älteren Nvidia-Karten funktionieren.

Trotz neustem Treiber hat sich an meinem "GTA: San Andreas" -Problem leider nichts geändert.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe eine Geforce 3 Ti 200 und versuche gerade GTA: San Andreas mit Hilfe von Wine zu spielen.

 

Sorry, aber bist du sicher, dass diese Grafikkarte nicht einfach zu schwach für das Spiel ist? Ich glaube nicht, dass du damit akzeptable Frameraten erreichen wirst, selbst unter nativ-Windows nicht.

Ich habe zwar nur den Vorgänger Vice City gezockt, aber damit hatte meine GeForce4 gut zu kämpfen, und das nativ unter Windows und nicht in Wine.

----------

## Duerk

Also laut Hersteller reicht eine 64 MB Standard-GF 3 aus, um das spiel spielbar zum Laufen zu bringen.

Die maximale Sichtweite, alle Details, usw., habe ich so weit runtergeschraubt, wie es das Spiel erlaubt. Sämtliche Shader sind, wie gesagt, auch deaktiviert.

Sichtbar sind so ständig nur eine Hand voll Polygone und wenige mittelprächtig aufgelöste Texturen. 

Wie gesagt entstehen die Probleme auch erst, wenn ich die Kamera nach vorne richte, selbst wenn dann nur eine Betonwand statt der Straße den Hintergrund bedeckt.

Ist die Kamera dagegen direkt auf die Straße und die Spielfigur gerichtet, läuft alles. 

Fände es daher doch recht merkwürdig, wenn das Problem meine Grafikkarte sein sollte. Für möglich halte ich es natürlich durchaus.

Dann haben aber die Programmierer keine sehr gute Arbeit geleistet; wenn ich z.B. mit UT 2003 vergleiche, das ich ohne jedes Anzeichen für eine vollkommene Auslastung meines Systems auf maximaler Detailstufe spielen kann, fällt mir doch stark auf, dass GTA SA alles andere als Spitzengrafik zeigt.

Vice City hatte ich auch mal unter windows am Laufen, allerdings mit wesentlich schnellerer GRAKA. Weiß auch gar nicht mehr, welche Karte ich damals noch im PC hatte.

----------

